

Calvin & Hobbes "Search Engine" - waivej
http://michaelyingling.com/random/calvin_and_hobbes/

======
dasil003
Here's a non blogspam version <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1600211>

------
Samuel_Michon
_Server Error 404 - File or directory not found. The resource you are looking
for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily
unavailable._

Scientific progress goes 'boink'?

------
Entlin
There was another C&H fulltext search engine at
<http://www.transmogrifier.org/ch/strips/index>

Unfortunately, the publisher forced it to close it down.

Let's hope this one stays up longer...

------
uxp
It seems that the search engine is only indexing the archive that has been
publicly available for, if I remember correctly, almost 5 years at
<http://www.marcellosendos.ch/comics/ch/>

~~~
cstuder
Which is kinda weird, since the publisher of Calvin & Hobbes is known to be
very aggressive towards this kind of sites. (Or at least they used to, maybe
they've just given up.)

